# It's about time.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

We found out where the Annual TT meet is please. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> We found out where the Annual TT meet is please. :wink:


Not yet :wink:  but soon!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Do we know when it is?
If it's between the 6th and 16th of June can you rearrange? :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nando said:


> Do we know when it is?
> If it's between the 6th and 16th of June can you rearrange? :roll:


Just for you changed to 16th July :wink: :wink: :wink:

Kingcutter ,,,,,,,,,, down south M8   :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

davidg said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Do we know when it is?
> ...


just for me? you guys.... :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davidg said:


> down south M8


Dave the M8 is in Scotland and goes east to west :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > down south M8
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one M6 :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > down south M8
> ...


M8! If only, I thought it might not be such a long trip this year 

Still, we'll manage a trip half way down tho'

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


wishful thinking!

I was wondering......do you think they would close the M8 to let us play on it  :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Hev Nav stilll wouldn't be able to find it :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev Nav stilll wouldn't be able to find it :wink:











I KNOW!!!!!!!!  :x  :x  :x , she's still in intensive care 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev Nav stilll wouldn't be able to find it :wink:
> ...


I know, saw your thread. Cannot help though, to techi for me


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Oh bugger , lost a page out of my AA map , cant find the M8 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


They do it in the States for "fancy" cars but I don't fancy the M8 too much :?

I'd rather have that Northern piece of the M6 - the swoopy in the hills part; lovely 

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Obi - thanks for the concern and kind words of support :wink:



davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I've got maps on my pda if you like, just no [email protected]@dy satelites to tell me where I am!

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Obi - thanks for the concern and kind words of support :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't get a signal :evil: :evil: :evil: ,,, still awaiting email off them :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :x :x :x :x
Exactly the same problem but different sat nav


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

They've all been pinched...can't leave anything_ flying_ around these days :wink: :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

As i go past Duxford on the way to the Kneesworth meet. I wondered about it so looked at their website........And they do car owners club events........If they let us blast down the runway that would be a wicked place to have the event [smiley=dude.gif] Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise


Depends where you go via!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise
> ...


Yeah drive all the way up to Scotland and meet up with them. Just so i can cruise all the way back down again :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


And your problem with that is? Now you know fine well that you'd get a warm welcome and the cruise down will be a blast  (especially if its anything like the Gaydon run :roll.

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


And you can all stop off at ours on the way up and down


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I'd hope it would be a warm welcome.....Not sure my body could handle the sub-zero temps of Bonny Scotland.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> As i go past Duxford on the way to the Kneesworth meet. I wondered about it so looked at their website........And they do car owners club events........If they let us blast down the runway that would be a wicked place to have the event [smiley=dude.gif] Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise


I bags the concrete one you can have the grass runway :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> I'd hope it would be a warm welcome.....Not sure my body could handle the sub-zero temps of Bonny Scotland.


Hey Duckie, do you not have climate control like the rest of us? - your car has already aclimatised (sp?) to our fab ( ) climate, I'm sure you won't freeze your bits off ................... fingers of course .

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Any update on the place yet?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

slg said:


> Any update on the place yet?


Been trying to trick it out of our great Events organiser....It hasnt worked yet :x


----------



## drive-itt (Oct 14, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> As i go past Duxford on the way to the Kneesworth meet. I wondered about it so looked at their website........And they do car owners club events........If they let us blast down the runway that would be a wicked place to have the event [smiley=dude.gif] Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise [/quote
> 
> Follow me mate i'll make it last more than 40 minutes.. could end up on the M8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

drive-itt said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > As i go past Duxford on the way to the Kneesworth meet. I wondered about it so looked at their website........And they do car owners club events........If they let us blast down the runway that would be a wicked place to have the event [smiley=dude.gif] Only downfall for me would be a crappy 40 minute cruise [/quote
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Soon :wink: 

We are learning about hype and marketing from Audi :lol:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

What's needed is a pencil drawing of the venue, preferably from an obscure viewpoint, and with a searchlight playing over it so that it's mostly dark....


----------

